# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  20+ ways to summon people or objects

## mastergamerx

heres a list i thought might help people for summoning things

1.throw a pokeball and call out whoever u wish to summon or item

2.use the summoning jutsu from naruto

3.use a scroll and summon from it

4.draw a portal on the ground in chalk and pull things out of it

5.use a yugioh card and say i summon ""

6. pull it out of your pocket

7.look under a rock or something somewhat big

8.pull a teleporter out of your pocket

9.open a box and pull it out

10. call the name and look around for person or thing

11.play a magical tune of a instrument to summon em

12. use a magic wand

13. wait at a bus stop for them to get off there or plane or train w/e

14.call them up and tell them to come here

15. download them off the internet and print them out on a magic printer

16.draw them then give it life to come off paper

17. sculpt them outta clay and give it life

18. use a spell book and do a ritual

19. plant a seed in the ground and make them grow

20.wave your hand and make them magically appear

21. turn around say they will be there and turn back

22. fish for them at a lake or water area

23.use a materializer gun

24. spit them out of your mouth like a piece of gum

25. make them jump out your pocket.

26. dig them up outta ground like a cemetery

27. call out marco and wait for respond of polo.

28. build them outta metal or robot parts

29. shake a shoe upside down and wait for them to fall out

30. expect them to fall from the sky

and dats bout every way i can think up for summoning  hope these help people

----------


## dorpis

WHoa, that sounds cool. Did they work for you?

----------


## spyx626

Thnx a lot for these! I have been looking for something like this for a while now...  ::D: 

 ::bowdown::

----------


## Clairity

What a fun list!  ::D: 

Some of these I'd never thought of (nor read of) before.. good job!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Luminous

Quite a creative list!  ::D: 

As I posted earier today, I use a technique where i cup my hand and pull small objects out of my cupped/closed hand with the other one. It always works for me.  :smiley:

----------


## mastergamerx

just lemme kno if any of em work for ya ^^

----------


## Reborn

i'm definitely trying some of these next LD.

----------


## Noske

I attempted to change to day from night by raising my hands up and "shoving" the sky to the right. But what ended up happening was that I actually wiped the sky out like a blackboard; a bit at a time until I found myself laying back in my bed and staring up at my roof as part of a false awakening.

I found that to be rather interesting. Perhaps if I come across a scene I don't like, I'll just use the blackboard method to get rid of it, and then draw in the air something similar to what I want to appear with my finger.

Oooh. This brings a whole new meaning to the term of "magic marker."

----------


## Slick

Thanks man, I'll try these. Last night I tried using my hands to summon a hot
girl lol.

----------


## thecodexter

awesome list.  i'm all about focusing behind a closed door, then opening it to see if the induced person or object is behind.  this also works for environments, too.

----------


## hyperangel13

> I attempted to change to day from night by raising my hands up and "shoving" the sky to the right. But what ended up happening was that I actually wiped the sky out like a blackboard; a bit at a time until I found myself laying back in my bed and staring up at my roof as part of a false awakening.



When I changed night to day, I did the same thing! Except it was more like 'pulling' the sun up from the horizon (felt like opening a garage door), than a 'shove'.

The way I usually summon things (read: have summoned) is closing my eyes, imagining it, then opening my eyes. 

Stepping through a mirror works wonders, but that's not really summoning, you're teleporting...

----------


## Frishert

Heh, half of these I had never heard of. Thanks mate, very creative! ::goodjob2::

----------


## Alovelyfeeling

Love them! ^^ NICE JOb! I like the Yugioh one! XD

----------


## Moonbeam

::lol::  Thanks, I'm glad to read this list because I am terrible at summoning things....but there's one (at least) that I don't understand!





> 2.use the summoning jutsu from naruto



 :Uhm:

----------


## Frishert

> Thanks, I'm glad to read this list because I am terrible at summoning things....but there's one (at least) that I don't understand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mastergamerx
> ...



Naruto is an anime series, so you'd have to watch it in order to understand what that summoning technique is (which includes biting in the tip of your thumb, and more stuff). I'd recommend watching the series anyway, because it's just a good anime  ::D: 

In case you're wondering: yes, Yu-gi-oh is another anime.

-Stenny

----------


## Moonbeam

> In case you're wondering: yes, Yu-gi-oh is another anime.
> 
> -Stenny



I kind of figured that.  Thanks.  :smiley:   People who watch a lot of stuff like that and play video games have an advantage when it comes to dreaming, I really think so.

----------


## Elite

That is very cool. I use my own secret method =]

----------


## NightLife

Run to where they live...

----------


## Elite

> Run to where they live...



Wow xD

----------


## Burns

Nice list, mastergamex  :smiley: 

Personally, I love the magic wand method. The key is just doing whatever works for you.

----------


## kingofclutch

Haha. I did the pokeball one. It's in my DJ. I summoned a teleporter!

----------


## mastergamerx

^^ well im glad to hear the pokeball one worked i wanna try it myself but getin lucid is hard.

----------


## youssarian

You know, I really want to try the Summoning Jutsu. First I need to get the hand signs for that and get over the fact that I don't really like pain. But oh well.

----------


## lagunagirl

I like the chalk/portal idea. I can never think of how to create a portal, but last night I was thinking that I would just look for a puddle, and instead of it being just an inch of water, it would be a portal!  ::D: 

unfortunately... no LD. I'll have to try again

----------


## kingofclutch

> I like the chalk/portal idea. I can never think of how to create a portal, but last night I was thinking that I would just look for a puddle, and instead of it being just an inch of water, it would be a portal! 
> 
> unfortunately... no LD. I'll have to try again



Use the technique that I said earlier in this thread. It worked for me.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> 26. dig them up outta ground like a cemetery



I like that one ^

Wonder if the summonee would emerge a zombie?

----------


## Mini Man56

Nice. It'll save a lot of time to always keep my trusty hoverboard in a pokeball on my belt. I use it a lot, so when I need it, or need to get rid of it, I'll just use my pokeball. Cool idea! ^_^

----------


## RockNRoller123

Yell around a corner, "I KNOW YOUR THERE *person's name*!!!!!"

----------


## malison211

This is helpful for if I want someone I know to appear, but if I want to just find some random civilian on the street (or wherever I am) does it work the same way or is there something else I would need to do to find them?

----------


## Stryk9

yup, I definetly used some Katon no Jutsu and Rasenga yesterday on a car load of yakuza that were attacking me.  I even made  hand seals roflssss

----------


## Jdeadevil

When I get a chance I'm going to use the summoning Jutsu from Naruto to summon Rick Ashley, so I can dance with him and he can teach me how to dance like him in his song "Never Gonna Give You Up".

_"I am the Master Jono, I summon people who sing, and I dance with them"_

----------


## WolfTsunade

I tried to summon a wolf with the summoning jutsu, but it didn't work.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I tried to summon a wolf with the summoning jutsu, but it didn't work.



Try a giant frog.  :tongue2:

----------


## imj

> heres a list i thought might help people for summoning things
> 
> 1.throw a pokeball and call out whoever u wish to summon or item
> 
> 2.use the summoning jutsu from naruto
> 
> 3.use a scroll and summon from it
> 
> 4.draw a portal on the ground in chalk and pull things out of it
> ...



At the risk of sounding negative, if the dreaming mind is reality biased there is a slim chance of it working.. :Sad: . 

IMJ

----------


## Anoorian

> Wonder if the summonee would emerge a zombie?



Don't dig up me please!

The last thing I want to be is a zombie... Well, I do like being evil, so maybe I can be a zombie anyway.  ::evil:: 





> Try a giant frog.



Aaww, crap can't remember what he says when summoning the frog.
Darn it! 

A little help...?



Nice list I must say. Gonna try asap.

----------


## Jdeadevil

He yells out _"Summoning Jutsu"_ I think.  :smiley:

----------


## bsurfer2d3

I just had a lucid last night. I've been wanting to meet up with my girlfriends best friend in the dream world. So while lucid I asked my girl to get her friend for me please. Sure enough she brought her to me. So it seems to work just by asking someone to bring whoever you are trying to summon to you. 

I've tried many other ways that didn't seem to work all the time. This way seems to be a for sure way.

----------


## Anoorian

> He yells out _"Summoning Jutsu"_ I think.



Yes, that I know. Just thought what he said in Japanese. It sounds a little better that screaming out _"Summoning Jutsu"._ But if it works just as good, who bothers saying it in Japanese.  ::roll::

----------


## Jdeadevil

Doesn't he sound like a girl though in the orginal, like all anime characters? _(No offence to the japanease)_

----------


## darklord1147

Thanks for the suggestions for geting people to come to me

----------


## roguenightmare

When i was little, i developed a method of asking a random DC where ___ is. Then he would take me to em.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Would you like to share this method Roguen?

Also - Welcome to DV, nice avatar.  :smiley:

----------


## Iliad Keys

Um.  You _are_ talking about summoning things in dreams right?  Entertaining list, but it has some problems.  In order to summon using cards or wands or magic circles or what have you, one must first possess the tool to begin with!  How can anyone summon a pickachu without first summoning a pokeball??  I think the best bet are the ones that use focus, concentration and expectation.  These are things easily controlled in dreams.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Something else you may need in order to use them methods is as follows:

The ability of Dream ControlA sense of humourGood experience in life itself _(knowing what it's like to dig up a courpse maybe)_

----------


## Anoorian

> Doesn't he sound like a girl though in the orginal, like all anime characters? _(No offence to the japanease)_



Actually the person that does the voice of Naruto is a girl, like many other male character in animes. So you're not wrong about him sounding like a girl at times.  :tongue2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

It's the same with Goku in Dragonball Z. Thank God for the english dub!  ::lol::

----------


## Anoorian

No way! It's supposed to be in the original language.
Like my friend said:
"You shall read swedish books in swedish, english books in english and french books... You shall not read french books at all."

Kinda funny...

However we are off topic right now.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Indeed....

----------


## MartinB

Those are nice, but in my experience the most practical and efficient way is to open a door and _believe and expect_ that person or object to be behind it.  And somehow that most obvious method didn't even make your list. :p

----------


## Iliad Keys

> Something else you may need in order to use them methods is as follows:
> 
> The ability of Dream ControlA sense of humourGood experience in life itself _(knowing what it's like to dig up a courpse maybe)_



Was that a wry comment about my post?  ::-P:   I may not be too good with dream control yet, but I do have a sense of humor!  And once I did dig-  never mind...

----------


## Jdeadevil

Lol, ok, there's good proof.  ::D:

----------


## Ghaerdon

By the way, Summoning technique is "Kuchiose no jutsu"... I could nearly do those seals... Too bad that Shadow clone is only technique for me in the moment... Oh well, not that I am going to use Naruto techniques in dreams for a while... I prefer a Zweihander...

----------


## Mini Man56

> Um.  You _are_ talking about summoning things in dreams right?  Entertaining list, but it has some problems.  In order to summon using cards or wands or magic circles or what have you, one must first possess the tool to begin with!  How can anyone summon a pickachu without first summoning a pokeball??  I think the best bet are the ones that use focus, concentration and expectation.  These are things easily controlled in dreams.




Pshh, that's easy, he mentions small tools cuz you can summon them by just pulling them out of your pocket! If you reach for the wand in your pocket, it'll be there.

----------


## luciddream

These are funny. I just shout, "(NAME), COME TO ME! COME TO ME (NAME). COME TO ME!"

----------


## Mini Man56

> These are funny. I just shout, "(NAME), COME TO ME! COME TO ME (NAME). COME TO ME!"




Lol, everyone on the street goes, WTF nutjob?!

----------


## The White Rabbit

I've tried most of these  ::D:

----------


## reesespieces

> heres a list i thought might help people for summoning things
> 
> 1.throw a pokeball and call out whoever u wish to summon or item
> 
> 2.use the summoning jutsu from naruto
> 
> 3.use a scroll and summon from it
> 
> 4.draw a portal on the ground in chalk and pull things out of it
> ...



sweet ways so summon things

----------


## zobey

I tend to kinda "believe" that they will be in a pocket or drawer and sometimes I spin while affirming the beliefe.  Then I just take them out.  Once I spawned the assault rifle from Halo 2 by opening the trunk of a mini van and pulling the gun out of a gym bag.  I also once melted a random DC into green goo (think flubber) and reformed them into the person I wanted with sheer will-power.  (BTW- love Mitch Hedberg!)

----------


## Jdeadevil

Believing is hard for me.  :Sad:

----------


## TheCJ

Haha this is a cool list. I'm interested in trying alot of these.. especially the wand, chalk, Naruto and Pokemon ones  :tongue2: 

Oh.. and definitely pulling things out of my pocket.

 ::banana::

----------


## reesespieces

> I tend to kinda "believe" that they will be in a pocket or drawer and sometimes I spin while affirming the beliefe.  Then I just take them out.  Once I spawned the assault rifle from Halo 2 by opening the trunk of a mini van and pulling the gun out of a gym bag.  I also once melted a random DC into green goo (think flubber) and reformed them into the person I wanted with sheer will-power.  (BTW- love Mitch Hedberg!)



well anything is possible in LD so will have to try that next time i love mitch hedberg also!

----------


## mastergamerx

bump just to help people

----------


## ProdigyRd

haha i love #1

----------


## Ayagami

I just tried this last night.
2 and 21 work for me.  ::D:

----------


## Trance

This is an awesome list. Once I really learn how to LD, I will experiment with many of these.

----------


## Dream scientist

> I kind of figured that.  Thanks.   People who watch a lot of stuff like that and play video games have an advantage when it comes to dreaming, I really think so.



Hehe, that makes me top of the list! ::D: 






> Lol, everyone on the street goes, WTF nutjob?!



That's EXACTLY what I was thinking.

----------


## ProdigyRd

I was stroking my shit, and wanted a girl.
I said "Damn...when is she gonna come out the bathroom? (thinking of the girl)
i heard a flush, but i woke up too early  :Sad:

----------


## Bizarre Jester

I think the easiest is number 14, which is my standard method to spawn someone.

----------


## Wants to LD

I've never had a lucid dream that I remembered, but if I do ever have one, I'll try some of these summoning methods. I especially like the Naruto summoning idea. I might also walk up a wall, walk on water, and use the chidori lightning thing.

----------


## ReMuSoMeGa

> 30. expect them to fall from the sky



I tried that once, but Megan Fox died instantly. I don't recommend it.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Hmm. These seem like they would work. Usually I just close my eyes and say him/her/it will be there when I open them. When that doesn't work i move my hands in the air with my eyes closed and say they will be there. That seems to work more.

----------


## Maria92

Play peekaboo. Look at your surroundings, cover your eyes, imagine what you want to happen, and open them.

----------


## ReMuSoMeGa

Ask your nearest DC for directions!

----------


## Mercen_505

I've successfully used 7, 10, and 21 to summon items and people. If there's a door nearby you can imagine the thing or person being behind it, then open the door.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Nice!  My fave is expecting DCs to fall out of the sky!  It could rain food too!

----------


## Black_Mantle

When I try to someone somthing in a dream I try looking for it and its always in the first place I look. Like opening a cabinet or somthing

----------

